# anyone fancy a go at breeding a mute mouse



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

as above... at the moment they have to live in my bedroom. i used to have 5 rats and a bunny in my bedroom when i was younger but dear gods these little mice are loud! please someone breed me a curly haired little rex with bright copper gold fur, black eyes, friendly and mute.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

:lol: I find this normally happens when the mice are new and still settling in. I only keep pet mice (don`t breed) so I don`t swap and change mice around, which can add to the escalation of noise and squabbles! Once they settle down, get to know one another and their environment, you usually find they don`t make so much noise.


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

it's the babies, the mice were quiet in here till the first litter hit 2 weeks, lol! (all the parents are pretty chilled little beasties)

i used to have a house so animals lived in the livingroom.


----------

